# Australian passport for New Born of Parents having PR



## er.prashant.dixit (Mar 30, 2015)

Guys,

I need some advice on following question.

Do you need "Australian citizenship certificate" first before applying for Australian Passport? Me and my wife are on PR and I am planning to apply Australian passport for our new born child

Cheers,
Prashant


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

If your Child was born in Australia then all you need to do is apply for the child's birth certificate then apply for his/her passport.


----------



## er.prashant.dixit (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks for your quick reply !

Cheers


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

stbaugh13 said:


> If your Child was born in Australia then all you need to do is apply for the child's birth certificate then apply for his/her passport.


If both parents are PRs and neither is a citizen, you need to apply for evidence of citizenship first for the child, before proceeding with the passport application.


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

TheExpatriate said:


> If both parents are PRs and neither is a citizen, you need to apply for evidence of citizenship first for the child, before proceeding with the passport application.


That's nonsense.. we came to Australia as PR in 2013 and had baby that same year.

We applied for birth certificate then applied for the child's passport. We were never asked to show/produce evidence of the child's citizenship.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

stbaugh13 said:


> That's nonsense.. we came to Australia as PR in 2013 and had baby that same year.
> 
> We applied for birth certificate then applied for the child's passport. We were never asked to show/produce evidence of the child's citizenship.


Fine, before accusing me of saying "nonsense", rules do change mate. 

https://www.passports.gov.au/passpo...lityoverview/Pages/confirmingcitizenship.aspx



> If you were born in Australia on or after 20 August 1986 and one (or both) of your parents was an Australian permanent resident, you must provide evidence of your own Australian citizenship with a citizenship certificate issued by the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP). The DIBP website provides information on how to apply for evidence of Australian citizenship.


Call your local passport office and ask for yourself if you don't believe me .....


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

No this is not correct for children born to PR holders or citizens in Australia, they only have to apply for child's birth certificate & then can apply for child's Australian passport. This was from my last experience but I guess this above post is correct in some way as they have made some changes now, although this looks same to me. 

Girl Aussie 



TheExpatriate said:


> If both parents are PRs and neither is a citizen, you need to apply for evidence of citizenship first for the child, before proceeding with the passport application.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Take it easy you don't need to be rude. Rule/regulation/process changes very quickly so relax.

Girl Aussie



stbaugh13 said:


> That's nonsense.. we came to Australia as PR in 2013 and had baby that same year.
> 
> We applied for birth certificate then applied for the child's passport. We were never asked to show/produce evidence of the child's citizenship.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> No this is not correct for children born to PR holders or citizens in Australia, they only have to apply for child's birth certificate & then can apply for child's Australian passport. This was from my last experience but I guess this above post is correct in some way as they have made some changes now, although this looks same to me.
> 
> Girl Aussie


The changes have taken effect and a few of my clients were asked to apply for the evidence of citizenship (which is - technically - not an application for citizenship, but an application for evidence thereof, so it's not going to be refused as long as you provide all evidences)

Thing is, this comes with the abolition of visa labels, and the Passport Office inability to check if the parent(s) is/are PR (which is stupid IMHO since the passport office is a government department and can easily check that !) .... I think it's just a racket ! they even increased the fee to get the certificate back in January.

The only way for a child born here who is a citizen by birth to not require a certificate is if a parent has an Australian passport that was issued prior to the child's birth and was valid as of the day the child was born, otherwise, a certificate is a must.


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> The changes have taken effect and a few of my clients were asked to apply for the evidence of citizenship (which is - technically - not an application for citizenship, but an application for evidence thereof, so it's not going to be refused as long as you provide all evidences)
> 
> Thing is, this comes with the abolition of visa labels, and the Passport Office inability to check if the parent(s) is/are PR (which is stupid IMHO since the passport office is a government department and can easily check that !) .... I think it's just a racket ! they even increased the fee to get the certificate back in January.
> 
> The only way for a child born here who is a citizen by birth to not require a certificate is if a parent has an Australian passport that was issued prior to the child's birth and was valid as of the day the child was born, otherwise, a certificate is a must.


Hi,

I've read on some forums that they need evidence of citizenship certificate only if passport does not have visa label, because passport office does not check VEVO.
I have visa label on my passport, do i still need proof of citizenship to apply for my son's passport?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

huzefa85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've read on some forums that they need evidence of citizenship certificate only if passport does not have visa label, because passport office does not check VEVO.
> I have visa label on my passport, do i still need proof of citizenship to apply for my son's passport?


Yes, you can complete and submit form 119 (https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/119.pdf) for this.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

huzefa85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've read on some forums that they need evidence of citizenship certificate only if passport does not have visa label, because passport office does not check VEVO.
> I have visa label on my passport, do i still need proof of citizenship to apply for my son's passport?


Even that has changed and visa labels are no longer considered by the passport office, since your visa could have been cancelled and the label would still be there.

You still need a citizenship certificate for your child


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> Even that has changed and visa labels are no longer considered by the passport office, since your visa could have been cancelled and the label would still be there.
> 
> You still need a citizenship certificate for your child


The departments can definitely cross-check. 
Looks like its a money making scheme if people having cough up 190 bucks, only to prove their PR, which is an information that can be easily exchanged between two government departments.


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm filling up the 1195 identity declaration for my new born. The requirement is the person making the identity declaration needs to know the applicant for at least a year. but my baby is only 2 months

Any idea what should be filled in the space, I declare that I have known (full name of the applicant who is applying for citizenship) for _____ year(s) and vouch for his/her identity.
If we fill in anything less than year, which here is a genuine case, would that be considered valid?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

huzefa85 said:


> The departments can definitely cross-check.
> Looks like its a money making scheme if people having cough up 190 bucks, only to prove their PR, which is an information that can be easily exchanged between two government departments.


Agree, if the RMS can check if I am a permanent resident or not, the Passport Office/DFAT can certainly do. Just to make some money

P.S: evidence of citizenship cost $60 up till 31/12/2015, hiked to $160 overnight on 1/1/2016. What gives 



huzefa85 said:


> I'm filling up the 1195 identity declaration for my new born. The requirement is the person making the identity declaration needs to know the applicant for at least a year. but my baby is only 2 months
> 
> Any idea what should be filled in the space, I declare that I have known (full name of the applicant who is applying for citizenship) for _____ year(s) and vouch for his/her identity.
> If we fill in anything less than year, which here is a genuine case, would that be considered valid?



For newborns or children < 1 year, a person who knew then since birth is sufficient. Your GP could do it for you.


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> For newborns or children < 1 year, a person who knew then since birth is sufficient. Your GP could do it for you.


Thanks for the reply.
Getting someone to sign is not an issue, i know someone who could sign that for me.
Confusion is what do I fill in the this field
I declare that I have known (full name of the applicant who is applying for citizenship) for _____ year(s) and vouch for his/her identity.

Should we put something like 1/12 year(s), 0.1 years ?
He's only 7 weeks


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

I made a mistake, it's $190 not $160 sorry.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

huzefa85 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> Getting someone to sign is not an issue, i know someone who could sign that for me.
> Confusion is what do I fill in the this field
> I declare that I have known (full name of the applicant who is applying for citizenship) for _____ year(s) and vouch for his/her identity.
> ...


0 Years is fine.


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> 0 Years is fine.


Thanks


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi, firstly thanks to everyone who helped out with the queries regarding the Australian citizenship certificate. The application is finalized and citizenship certificate issued and mailed. Hopefully will receive it in a 5-10 days.

Meanwhile, I'm starting to collect all other documents that are required for passport application. Passport website asks for a "Written consent must be given by each person who has parental responsibility for the child to have an Australian travel document.", but does not mention any specific form to fill for it.
Is there an official form for this?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

huzefa85 said:


> Hi, firstly thanks to everyone who helped out with the queries regarding the Australian citizenship certificate. The application is finalized and citizenship certificate issued and mailed. Hopefully will receive it in a 5-10 days.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm starting to collect all other documents that are required for passport application. Passport website asks for a "Written consent must be given by each person who has parental responsibility for the child to have an Australian travel document.", but does not mention any specific form to fill for it.
> Is there an official form for this?


go to the post office, pick up an application for a child passport, and fill it. It will have all the necessary information and places where parents/witnesses/etc. sign.


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> go to the post office, pick up an application for a child passport, and fill it. It will have all the necessary information and places where parents/witnesses/etc. sign.


Thanks


----------



## Nasreen2316 (Feb 18, 2017)

TheExpatriate said:


> go to the post office, pick up an application for a child passport, and fill it. It will have all the necessary information and places where parents/witnesses/etc. sign.



hi, read your comment, could you pls help me with the same as we will be in the same situation

all i need to know is how many days it took for the process of citizenship certificate and to get the same in hand, as we are going to melbourne just for delivery purpose and our time is very limited.

we have read other forums but those were bit old , as i can c you have posted recently and gone through same situation, if you can reply me in detail and any hidden process that we should know would be a great help brother.

All i am assuming is first birth certificare which may take around 5 -7days, citizenship certificate may take 3 weeks and passport again in tatkal may 2 or 3 working days.

pls guide

thanks


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

Nasreen2316 said:


> hi, read your comment, could you pls help me with the same as we will be in the same situation
> 
> all i need to know is how many days it took for the process of citizenship certificate and to get the same in hand, as we are going to melbourne just for delivery purpose and our time is very limited.
> 
> ...


In my case, birth certificate took nearly 2-3 weeks, citizen certificate within 2 weeks and passport (non-urgent) a little over a week


----------



## Nasreen2316 (Feb 18, 2017)

TheExpatriate said:


> go to the post office, pick up an application for a child passport, and fill it. It will have all the necessary information and places where parents/witnesses/etc. sign.


brother, do u have any idea how many days the medicare number to come. coz i am going in my 33 week. i need to apply for medicare, as i know card takes 28days, but i heard the number they gave same day or two when u apply?

pls help


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Nasreen2316 said:


> brother, do u have any idea how many days the medicare number to come. coz i am going in my 33 week. i need to apply for medicare, as i know card takes 28days, but i heard the number they gave same day or two when u apply?
> 
> pls help


I got mine on the spot


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Nasreen2316 said:


> hi, read your comment, could you pls help me with the same as we will be in the same situation
> 
> all i need to know is how many days it took for the process of citizenship certificate and to get the same in hand, as we are going to melbourne just for delivery purpose and our time is very limited.
> 
> ...



If you are in a hurry to return, do NOT apply for your Birth Certificate at Service NSW, go to the RBDM head office in Parramatta and apply for express BC and ask for pickup, not mail.

It took a week for the BC, citizenship certificate if all docs are in order, 2-3 weeks, urgent passport can be a day or two


----------



## shmilyusman (Nov 20, 2015)

In the Form 119 Application for evidence of Australian citizenship (page5/17) it is mentioned

You became an Australian citizen at birth if at least one of your parents was an Australian citizen or permanent resident of Australia at the time of your birth.

"Evidence of one parent's permanent residence in Australia (if available) for example a passport with a visa granting permanent residence or permanent entry stamp".


----------



## sameersm (Oct 23, 2016)

*Short on time - Require Passport for NewBorn Urgently*



TheExpatriate said:


> If you are in a hurry to return, do NOT apply for your Birth Certificate at Service NSW, go to the RBDM head office in Parramatta and apply for express BC and ask for pickup, not mail.
> 
> It took a week for the BC, citizenship certificate if all docs are in order, 2-3 weeks, urgent passport can be a day or two



Greetings Sir. I went through this post / thread a number of times and have collected some information that will really help in my case. But I would require your kind help so my time is saved the most. Let me summarize my case to you:

Me and My wife are both PR holders and arrived in NSW in December 2016

Our Passports do not contain any VISA label. Only entry stamps

Wife is expecting baby in late April 2017

Can you please tell me the steps I need to follow to be granted the passport for new born

To my understanding, kindly correct me please: 

1. Birth Certificate: 
This can be obtained early if I go directly to the RBDM at Paramatta. What documents exactly do I need to take with me to the RBDM office. Is it required for the new born and mother to also visit this office along with me?

2. Evidence of Australian Citizenship
This is the most confusing part for me. After I have the Birth Certificate in hand, can you please tell me where to apply for this particular certificate? what are the requirements and what documents will be required ?

3. Passport
I believe once #1 and #2 are in hand I can walk up to AusPost and take a passport application form, fill it up and submit with the required documents? 

Can you please let me know if my understanding is correct as I have to fly with my wife and new born back to home country for a family commitment


----------



## shmilyusman (Nov 20, 2015)

Great question sameer, I am also in the same boat. kindly share your experience


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi, 
Can someone please respond to below query. 
I got my PR grant on 11th April and my baby was born on 12th April. Will he be a citizen in this case and should I apply for his citizenship certificate once I have his birth certificate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Nikhath said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please respond to below query.
> I got my PR grant on 11th April and my baby was born on 12th April. Will he be a citizen in this case and should I apply for his citizenship certificate once I have his birth certificate
> 
> ...


If the child was born in Australia (and a Parent had PR at that date), he is an Australian Citizen. If he was born outside Australia he is not.

If he was born in Australia, get the birth certificate, and apply for evidence of citizenship for him if you want or need that.


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

kaju said:


> If the child was born in Australia (and a Parent had PR at that date), he is an Australian Citizen. If he was born outside Australia he is not.
> 
> If he was born in Australia, get the birth certificate, and apply for evidence of citizenship for him if you want or need that.




Thanks for the reply. He was born in Australia. Awaiting his birth certificate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhajjaji (Jan 16, 2017)

sameersm said:


> Greetings Sir. I went through this post / thread a number of times and have collected some information that will really help in my case. But I would require your kind help so my time is saved the most. Let me summarize my case to you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@TheExpatriate
Brother, awaiting your kind feedback please.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmilyusman (Nov 20, 2015)

please advice


----------



## sameersm (Oct 23, 2016)

Bhajjaji said:


> @TheExpatriate
> Brother, awaiting your kind feedback please.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So it took me a while to understand the whole process end to end. Here it is for all of you folks who plan to have a baby in Australia and either one of you is Permanent Resident.

1. Upon birth of child the hospital will hand you a parent pack which will contain a form. This form will have two parts i) Birth Registration Application ii) Birth Certificate Application

2. Fill it out immediately and head over to the Parramatta BDM office and apply in person. take 3 forms of ID of the Birth Mother (Passport, Medicare Card, Photo ID) and of course your IDs as well in case Mother and child are not accompanying you

3. Now at the counter I insisted that I would like to apply for an Express BC and pick it up in person, but the person straight away refused and said that for NewBorn Child Birth Certificate it is not possible to have Express BC as it has to go through the Birth Registration process and the standard processing time is 10 days + 6 days for Postage of the certificate.

4. While you are waiting for your child's BC get the next steps in order i.e. 'Evidence of Australian Citizenship'. Your child must be 2 weeks of age by now so you should start thinking about getting a passport photo taken. I used a digital camera at home and lay the child on a white sheet and trial and error with my wife got me to get the correct shot. there are a whole lot of videos on youtube of how to take passport photos of new borns .I opted to take it at home as it is a hassle to go over to the photo shop and get a good snap.( distress for the child as well as the mother). Once picture taken get the prints from any good photo shop.

5. Lodge your online application for the 'Evidence of Australian Citizenship' at immi.gov website . Start filling up the application with all the information you have available and SAVE it. Download a copy of the 1195 (Identity Declaration) form and try approaching the Hospital , Doctor (GP) ,Registered Nurse to have it endorsed for you baby as they are the only ones who have known your baby since birth. Scan this completed 1195 form as you will have to attach it to your online application along with scanned passport photos. Submit your application and wait for Evidence of Citizenship Certificate 

6. While waiting head over to any AUS Post shop and get a blank form for Child Passport Application, and start filling it up with all the available information. You will need a guarantor to endorse this for you as well , but this time it can by any Australian Citizen, even your neighbor who has known the child since birth, (they do not have to be of a special occupation)

7. If you are in a hurry try for priority processing of passport, they will require consent of both parents with a witness. Submit application at Auspost and opt for passport PICK UP and not postage

Hope this information helps.

Sameer


----------



## Bhajjaji (Jan 16, 2017)

sameersm said:


> So it took me a while to understand the whole process end to end. Here it is for all of you folks who plan to have a baby in Australia and either one of you is Permanent Resident.
> 
> 1. Upon birth of child the hospital will hand you a parent pack which will contain a form. This form will have two parts i) Birth Registration Application ii) Birth Certificate Application
> 
> ...


BH

Many Thanks bro. for all the details.


----------



## shmilyusman (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi All,
can you please inform Child passport process take how many days. How can I fast-track the process? your advice would be appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shmilyusman said:


> Hi All,
> can you please inform Child passport process take how many days. How can I fast-track the process? your advice would be appreciated.


You are asking for which country?

For Australia, the answer is given in details in the previous post

It can't be fast tracked

Cheers


----------



## shmilyusman (Nov 20, 2015)

Birth certificate- 15 days, is it possible to get Express Birth certificate?
Evidence of Australian citizenship- 3 weeks.
Urgent Child passport- 2 days


----------



## dj_Baba (Jan 21, 2015)

*Birth Cert required for Evidence of citizenship?*

Hi

Not sure if something has changed but evidence of citizenship can't be applied for without a Birth Certificate. It asks either for the birth certificate or family register details. How did you manage to apply without?

Regards


----------



## Thyfere (Sep 26, 2017)

huzefa85 said:


> Thanks


So, did you write 0 years in that form?


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thyfere said:


> So, did you write 0 years in that form?


Yes


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

sameersm said:


> So it took me a while to understand the whole process end to end. Here it is for all of you folks who plan to have a baby in Australia and either one of you is Permanent Resident.
> 
> 1. Upon birth of child the hospital will hand you a parent pack which will contain a form. This form will have two parts i) Birth Registration Application ii) Birth Certificate Application
> 
> ...



Hi Guys,


1. Anyone know where to submit the i) Birth Registration Application ii) Birth Certificate Application in Melbourne?

2. Regarding the point number 2 What is Photo ID? Is it Passport size photograph? Sorry for the silly question.

2. Fill it out immediately and head over to the Parramatta BDM office and apply in person. take 3 forms of ID of the Birth Mother (Passport, Medicare Card, Photo ID) and of course your IDs as well in case Mother and child are not accompanying you


3. Regarding point number 5: Don't we need Birth certificate of the child to apply for evidence of Australian Citizenship? If not where do we submit the Birth certificate?

5. Lodge your online application for the 'Evidence of Australian Citizenship' at immi.gov website . Start filling up the application with all the information you have available and SAVE it. Download a copy of the 1195 (Identity Declaration) form and try approaching the Hospital , Doctor (GP) ,Registered Nurse to have it endorsed for you baby as they are the only ones who have known your baby since birth. Scan this completed 1195 form as you will have to attach it to your online application along with scanned passport photos. Submit your application and wait for Evidence of Citizenship Certificate 

Please answer. Thanks

abdulzak


----------



## Indian_Guy (Aug 12, 2012)

abdulzak said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 1. Anyone know where to submit the i) Birth Registration Application


What suburb are you in? Just Google your suburb name with birth registration office.

Eg - Burwood birth registry, burwood birth register, burwood birth registration office.


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks Sameer.

This is really helpful. Just wondering has the process changed recently?

Anyone recently had any different experience for this? We are expecting a newborn and just want to be prepare with requirements.

Thanks in advance.

Manan



sameersm said:


> So it took me a while to understand the whole process end to end. Here it is for all of you folks who plan to have a baby in Australia and either one of you is Permanent Resident.
> 
> 1. Upon birth of child the hospital will hand you a parent pack which will contain a form. This form will have two parts i) Birth Registration Application ii) Birth Certificate Application
> 
> ...


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

Manan_20 said:


> Thanks Sameer.
> 
> This is really helpful. Just wondering has the process changed recently?
> 
> ...


HI Manan

any update from anyone ?

do u have any info ?


----------



## shanky123 (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi All

Have the following 2 queries :-

1) We are PR holders and need to urgently apply for my daughter's Australian passport. We do not have any documents besides India Passports, Medicare Card. Do not have a utility bill since I am staying at a company provided accommodation hence do not have a utility bill as well. Any suggestion on which documents could be submitted for birth registration ?

2) Can the citizenship proof be applied before birth registration ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shanky123 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Have the following 2 queries :-
> 
> ...


1. Bank statement showing your address
2. Driving license

Which state are you applying in ?

Cheers


----------



## shanky123 (Apr 21, 2018)

NB said:


> 1. Bank statement showing your address
> 2. Driving license
> 
> Which state are you applying in ?
> ...


Thanks NB. We are applying in NSW.

1) Have a bank statement for myself but not for my wife. Do you suggest opening an account for her as well ?

2) Do not have a DL in NSW and understand that procuring that would take some effort so don't want to focus on it for now


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shanky123 said:


> Thanks NB. We are applying in NSW.
> 
> 1) Have a bank statement for myself but not for my wife. Do you suggest opening an account for her as well ?
> 
> 2) Do not have a DL in NSW and understand that procuring that would take some effort so don't want to focus on it for now


1. Get a credit or debit card issued in both names.
They are also accepted 

You may get away with the passport, medicare card , credit or debit card as you need at least 3 ID documents 
As these meet the requirements 

Cheers


----------



## shanky123 (Apr 21, 2018)

NB said:


> 1. Get a credit or debit card issued in both names.
> They are also accepted
> 
> You may get away with the passport, medicare card , credit or debit card as you need at least 3 ID documents
> ...


Thanks NB. I had a word on the helpline and have attached the following documents in addition to the India Passport and Medicare Card : Covering Letter to mention that we are recent migrants, Screenshot of mobile website (do not have a proper bill from Lebara), India Driving License and Private Insurance Details. Hopefully this should be accepted.

For some strange reason, they do not accept bank statements.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shanky123 said:


> Thanks NB. I had a word on the helpline and have attached the following documents in addition to the India Passport and Medicare Card : Covering Letter to mention that we are recent migrants, Screenshot of mobile website (do not have a proper bill from Lebara), India Driving License and Private Insurance Details. Hopefully this should be accepted.
> 
> For some strange reason, they do not accept bank statements.


Credit and debit cards are accepted
I don’t think it will be a problem for you to get at least one of them

Cheers


----------

